# My HT Equipment



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi there
Let me start with my sources:
1- OPPO BDP83 Zone A
2- Sony PS3 (no gaming) Zone B
3- WD HD TV + 500GB HDD
4- Dreambox dm800HD sat receiver
Then my Receiver:
5- Denon AVR 2310CI
As for speakers, a 5.1 setup:
6- Davis Matisse floorstanders pair for front
7- Davis MV Center channel
8- Kenwood RS550 bipoles pair for surround
9- Altec Lansing PSW21, a 12" 100W active subwoofer
And The TV:
10- Sony KLV40W300A, a 40" LCD


----------

